# ODNR confirms EHD



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

It's that time of the year. I usually walk the waterways where I hunt a couple weeks before the season and a couple weeks after gun season to look for casualties and relevant fresh sign. EHD changed the deer hunting landscape for alot of Ohio. Be on the look out and potentially look to hunt other unaffected areas, if your area is hit.

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2017/08.22.17 EHD virus confirmed_Joint ODNR ODA _final.pdf


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Ross county and highland counties have been added to the list as well as others. We have as much as 6 weeks before our first frost. Not good being in the scioto river drainage!


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

111 reports from Jefferson county alone.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I hunt Jefferson I need to go walk the area and see how hard it is hit.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

OutdoorMediaCo said:


> 111 reports from Jefferson county alone.


I'm aware of 32 confirmed dead deer in just a 500 acre area. I think that 111 reported is a drop in the bucket compared to the true number.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

DNR spoke at our hunt club. Said Avon and Sheffield hit hard. My son works in Avon and said they have found about 10 dead deer near water.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Just read in the Columbus paper they expect a increase in harvest. I say it's a ploy to get people out there buying more tags but that's just me! I feel for the guys in the EHD affected areas. It turned my hunting upside down for almost half a decade. Only one area i hunt has been affected this year so I will be hunting elsewhere.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like every yr now ya hear of EHD hitting somewhere . I don't see how it can be anything new , and find myself wondering if it's happened all along under the radar . 
If anything happens now you hear about it . 20 yes ago it wasn't like that


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I found a 5th one today in Cuyahoga co. That's 1 buck and now 4 does all since last Monday. Within 300 yards of eachother


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dead deer all over Rocky Fork Creek and Paint Creek for the last month.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

rustyfish said:


> Dead deer all over Rocky Fork Creek and Paint Creek for the last month.


You been doing some fishing down there this year? That area gets EHD bad way too frequently. Over by rocky fork lake it wiped them out 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

OutdoorMediaCo said:


> You been doing some fishing down there this year? That area gets EHD bad way too frequently. Over by rocky fork lake it wiped them out 5 or 6 years ago.


I float the creeks a lot, in a few trips over labor day weekend we saw at least 5 dead deer in the water on paint and rocky. That"s more than iv seen over the last 5 years. Went back out last week and saw more.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Seems like every yr now ya hear of EHD hitting somewhere . I don't see how it can be anything new , and find myself wondering if it's happened all along under the radar .
> If anything happens now you hear about it . 20 yes ago it wasn't like that


I figure that back in the day hunters would just consider it a bad year. Nowadays, the information flow is a lot better, and we get to know what's happening and why. 

Makes me wonder if I and my BIL will head down to his cabin this year. It's in Washington Co. It's a creek valley bordered by timbered ridges on either side. He said the last time EHD hit, it whacked the deer herd hard! Took about 5 years to recover.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Latest research suggests that pretty close to 100% of deer in an area affected are exposed to the disease when it occurs, they don't really know why some die & some don't but the good news is they believe that a couple generations of those strong deer are immune or very close to it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

miked913 said:


> Latest research suggests that pretty close to 100% of deer in an area affected are exposed to the disease when it occurs, they don't really know why some die & some don't but the good news is they believe that a couple generations of those strong deer are immune or very close to it.


Do u have any resources to share on that... I would be interested in reading that. Thx.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll see what I can find when I get to work today. We have quite a few biologists and veterinarians there.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Going on strong in south end of Parma. Came across 3 dead in water and 2 just sitting there waiting to pass unreal.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> Dead deer all over Rocky Fork Creek and Paint Creek for the last month.





rustyfish said:


> I float the creeks a lot, in a few trips over labor day weekend we saw at least 5 dead deer in the water on paint and rocky. That"s more than iv seen over the last 5 years. Went back out last week and saw more.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I hunt the area, live here. I don't have a single buck on camera I'm interested in and far fewer deer than normal. I haven't walked the creeks because I don't even want to know how bad it is.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

miked913 said:


> Latest research suggests that pretty close to 100% of deer in an area affected are exposed to the disease when it occurs, they don't really know why some die & some don't but the good news is they believe that a couple generations of those strong deer are immune or very close to it.


Scientists say that in any population there will be a few individuals immune to a particular disease. This is a genetic mechanism designed to keep the entire population from being wiped out. 

FWIW, my buddy has seen sign just dry up where he hunts in southern Mahoning Co., and his wife said that the ODNR are reporting at least 250 dead deer from EHD so far in the county. 

I hike a lot in Mill Creek Park and run into deer every time I'm in there, latest was this afternoon. Saw 8 of them. So far the deer appear healthy. But, even during the driest weather Mill Creek had a decent head of water in it.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

slashbait said:


> Going on strong in south end of Parma. Came across 3 dead in water and 2 just sitting there waiting to pass unreal.


Yes big creek reservation is one of the metro parks with positive ehd identified.


----------

